# Cochrane Shipbuilders 1884-1914



## Roger Griffiths

Most researchers who use this board are familar with the excellent book *Cook Welton and Gemmill *Ship Builders of Hull and Beverley.
Some of the same authors together with forum member Gil Mayes have now produced a similar formated book concerning *Cochranes*
Three volumns are planned.The first volume out now, covers vessels built 1884-1914.
This 152 page, hardback book is extremly well researched with lots of (to me) new photographs and a great contribution on company flags and funnels by Bill Blow.
If you are looking for a stocking filler, I understand the volume is available from the larger book sellers including Amazon or direct from the publisher
Bernard McCall
www.coastalshipping.co.uk 
email [email protected]

regards
Roger


----------



## gil mayes

Thanks for the promotion and kind comments, Roger. The remaining two volumes are written but not to the exacting standard of the publisher and I am currently re-working Vol.2. which will be from 1915 - 1939 and just under 600 vessels.
Gil.


----------



## Kerbtrawler

Just ordered mine
Sounds like a good read - well done to all

Happy Christmas


----------



## davetodd

Well done to Gil Mayes and Bill Blow and of course all others concerned with this excellent publication.(Thumb)
Ideal for those researching either fishing vessels, etc. ship building or family history.
Last time I visited the website, the remaining stock for this book was 14.

Best wishes for the festive season.
Dave


----------



## Kerbtrawler

Just had it confirmed my copy is on the way Phew!

Just got to explain to the wife that she's just bought me an early Christmas present (Thumb)


----------



## Kerbtrawler

The Book just arrived, Looks really good, Same format as Cook Welton & Gemmell

Going to enjoy reading this...... 

any idea when the following volumes will be ready for publishing?


----------



## Steve Farrow

*Cochrane Shipbuilders.*



gil mayes said:


> Thanks for the promotion and kind comments, Roger. The remaining two volumes are written but not to the exacting standard of the publisher and I am currently re-working Vol.2. which will be from 1915 - 1939 and just under 600 vessels.
> Gil.


My copy arrived yesterday..........brilliantly done and looking forward to the next with eager anticipation. Thank you for all the hard work that goes into it, very much appreciated!

Regards

Steve


----------



## japottinger

Got mine!


----------



## John Retired

Fantastic book when is the next one due out


----------



## Sh watchman

Very good read am looking forward to the next editions nice to see some Scarborough photos in the book ......well laid out


----------

